# Looking for folks who were on TRT+HCG who stopped for fertility reasons



## Regretfulbill (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ve been on 100mg of Test-E and 1200ius of HCG every week for 18 months. I started HCG in the very beginning as I wanted to start a family and the time has now come. I’ve had 2 semen analysis done and both show a low count (10 million and 12 million). I still have some swimmers but it’s very low. I’ve made the decision to get off TRT so I can get the wife pregnant, freeze some sperm and then get back on later down the rode. From all the literature I have read, your sperm comes back within 3-6 months, rare times 12-24 months and in the extreme rare times, ever again.

When I first saw met with my endo 18 months ago, he actually advised against freezing sperm as he said it wasn’t necessary as HCG will do the trick which I now regret. I’ve spent the last week doing research and have decided to get off via PCT. I will cut the T shots for 3 weeks, continue with the HCG and run Nolva at 10mg for 6-8 weeks. My goal is to get my body to baseline and where it was 18 months ago. I’m going to attempt to restart my hpta and get my body to as close as it was before I touched T and HCG. I would do clomid but it’s unfortunately not available her in Canada and I also have underlying eye issues. I’m blind in one eye and can’t risk anything happening to my other good eye.

My question for you folks, has anyone gone gotten off Testosterone for the sake of fertility? How long did it take for you to get your sperm back and how long to get your partner pregnant? Anyone care to chime with my plan and PCT? 

My biggest fear is that the HCG dosage I was on should have been sufficient enough to keep me fertile and that I may have an undiagnosed fertility issue I did not know about before getting on T as no SA was done prior. 

For those curious my sperm numbers were as follows:


Volume: 4.0ml 
PH: 7.2 
Sperm Concentration: 12,000,000 
Motility: Normal, at least % 40 motile


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 14, 2022)

Never did any fertility tests, but I'd been nuttin in the wife from day 1 (since we met, for 5years), and she was never on birth control, so pretty safe to say I had nothin but blanks

1st daughter
Stopped test
50mg clomid daily
500iu (iirc) hCG eod
75iu hMG eod

Wife was pregnant in 2.5ish mo

2nd daughter
Stayed on 2g test
Followed similar protocol

Wife was pregnant in 2mo


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 14, 2022)

Is there even a chance for me to get my girl pregnant without clomid or hmg? Clomid I can’t touch due to my underlying eye issue and hmg is a bit of a mission for me to get. I’m hoping getting off the test alone will get me back to baseline within a year.


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Apr 14, 2022)

This is my experience on the matter:

I have abused the fuck out of steroids from a pretty young age. Mostly trenbolone.

Before some years I went through a phase that i wanted to quit everything,including steroids,alcohol,smoking,trannies and recreational drugs.
Even the trt dosage of testosterone. Everything.

So I stopped the tren,I kept using 20mg of test prop ED for 6 months and then at some point in towards the end,I added HCG.

I was pinning EOD as far as I remember.
I was buying it straight from the pharmacy,so no doubt it was the real deal.
250iu eod and after like one month...
She got pregnant.

Ectopic. Thank God.

For many years I was cumming straight in her without any issue...up until I added the hcg.

I also have a decade long serious prostate issues. Diagnosed and everything. Absolutely unrelated to steroids.
And even then,she still got pregnant.








Then I hopped back on tren and re-started my usual life, exactly like it was before.

Damn, that was a close one man. I almost became a father lmao.


Jesus christ oh my God. I don't even want to remember.

Fast lane ftw




*To sum this up,hcg worked while on 20mg test prop ed after having stopped every bad habit for 6 months.

I should mention also that before i even hopped on steroids, I had a very extensive sperm analysis.(Not just the concentration one)(prostate issues)
The words of my uncle who did the analysis who is a microbiologist were the following: "It is borderline impossible to get kids by intercourse"*


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 14, 2022)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> This is my experience on the matter:
> 
> I have abused the fuck out of steroids from a pretty young age. Mostly trenbolone.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the response man. I’ve been praying every night since finding out about my infertility. Wife who is absolute sweet heart doesn’t know and she’ll be destroyed when she hears this.

What makes my gut turn is that I was on 1200ius of HCG 3x a week for the past 18 months on 120mg of test. I should have been fertile but I wasn’t.  Should I even pct with Nolva ?


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Apr 14, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> Really appreciate the response man. I’ve been praying every night since finding out about my infertility. Wife who is absolute sweet heart doesn’t know and she’ll be destroyed when she hears this.
> 
> What makes my gut turn is that I was on 1200ius of HCG 3x a week for the past 18 months on 120mg of test. I should have been fertile but I wasn’t.  Should I even pct with Nolva ?


Unfortunately I have no more experience past what I already mentioned.
I have no idea about pct and so on. I've done it only one time once upon a time...worked fine and then bnc till now.

You are certainly in a rough position regarding your wife.

Don't lose hope though. There's HMG too. I've heard good things about it. Very good things.
I've heard some stuff about clomid too.
Also you could always go to a fertility clinic.
That's the best option....a specialist.

One thing I know for sure is that ivf has progressed quite a lot,in case you run out of options.

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 14, 2022)

Clarify for me: is that 12,000,000 sperm concentration per ml or total?


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 14, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Clarify for me: is that 12,000,000 sperm concentration per ml or total?


12,000,000 concentration per ml. The minimum range is 15,000,000. I’m right below the WHO’s minimum which should be 15 where as I scored 12. I’m hoping just by stopping the test I’ll at least double this number where I can be eligible to do iUi. Don’t have the money or coverage for IVF unfortunately.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 14, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> 12,000,000 concentration per ml. The minimum range is 15,000,000. I’m right below the WHO’s minimum which should be 15 where as I scored 12. I’m hoping just by stopping the test I’ll at least double this number where I can be eligible to do iUi. Don’t have the money or coverage for IVF unfortunately.


Cool. Then you're not infertile. Not even remotely close actually. hCG did its job. 

Infertile aka azoospermia = zero swimmers. That's the usual outcome for long-term TRT folks. You simply have 3mil/ml less swimmers than the reference range, officially known as oligospermia. Considering the 4ml total volume - that's still 48 million (12m x4) fucking swimmers. Plenty to get the job done. 

Putting myself in your shoes, I'd stay on both TRT & hCG and simply increase my fucking frequency to make up the odds. You have plenty to work with there and doing anything extreme (coming off TRT, etc) is a drastic overreaction in my view.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 15, 2022)

I was on full board hrt 200 mlg week of test, 250 iu hcg on friday and sunday and SHE added clomid and she took it, she was pregnant in about 1 month! 2 x she did clomid while i was on hrt with hcg , and bith times she got the baby….. the third one i added clomid into my hrt and blamo another one appeared 🫡

If she takes it chances are high u will have boys, load her up with clomid and continue on and i almost* guarantee u will get her pregnant


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 15, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Cool. Then you're not infertile. Not even remotely close actually. hCG did its job.
> 
> Infertile aka azoospermia = zero swimmers. That's the usual outcome for long-term TRT folks. You simply have 3mil/ml less swimmers than the reference range, officially known as oligospermia. Considering the 4ml total volume - that's still 48 million (12m x4) fucking swimmers. Plenty to get the job done.
> 
> Putting myself in your shoes, I'd stay on both TRT & hCG and simply increase my fucking frequency to make up the odds. You have plenty to work with there and doing anything extreme (coming off TRT, etc) is a drastic overreaction in my view.


Your comment made my day and gave me a tremendous amount of hope. Really can’t thank you enough man. From what people around me have told me, my number is extremely low and the chances of unassisted pregnancy is slim. Im taking the drastic measure as I’m putting my fertility first going forward. I figure if my numbers are showing some sperm, getting off test will only improve it (I hope).


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 15, 2022)

j2048b said:


> I was on full board hrt 200 mlg week of test, 250 iu hcg on friday and sunday and SHE added clomid and she took it, she was pregnant in about 1 month! 2 x she did clomid while i was on hrt with hcg , and bith times she got the baby….. the third one i added clomid into my hrt and blamo another one appeared 🫡
> 
> If she takes it chances are high u will have boys, load her up with clomid and continue on and i almost* guarantee u will get her pregnant


Unfortunately clomid is a no go for me as I’m blind in on eye and I hear some of the sides of clomid are permanent vision issues. May I ask how long you were on T for?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 15, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> Unfortunately clomid is a no go for me as I’m blind in on eye and I hear some of the sides of clomid are permanent vision issues. May I ask how long you were on T for?


Blurry vision typically happens with dosages in excess of 100mg, but given your circumstance, I totally understand not wanting to to that risk.


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 15, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Blurry vision typically happens with dosages in excess of 100mg, but given your circumstance, I totally understand not wanting to to that risk.


After I finish with this PCT, I may do an HCG blast of 3000iu a week and a small dose of clomid at 15mg a day. I figure if I have some active sperm, It’s only up from here after cutting the test.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 15, 2022)

Prior to getting my vasectomy, but after starting TRT, I was told I had a low sperm count, but I don't remember the count.  The way it was explained to me is that it was theoretically impossible to get a woman pregnant.  Of course, when I asked the urologist exactly how many sperm it takes to fertilize an egg, he agreed that a vasectomy was the best course of action.


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 15, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Prior to getting my vasectomy, but after starting TRT, I was told I had a low sperm count, but I don't remember the count.  The way it was explained to me is that it was theoretically impossible to get a woman pregnant.  Of course, when I asked the urologist exactly how many sperm it takes to fertilize an egg, he agreed that a vasectomy was the best course of action.


We’re you on straight trt without HCG?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 15, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> We’re you on straight trt without HCG?


Yes.  I didn't take HCG until AFTER my vasectomy since it was touted as something that would "improve my mood."  All it did was spike my estradiol to the 100s and I was scared to overdo the anastrozole again since that is what my first HRT doctor did to crash my estradiol.  Even with fractional doses of anastrozole, it took a LOT longer to bring my HCG induced estradiol numbers down versus if it is caused by testosterone only.


----------



## Regretfulbill (Apr 15, 2022)

Appointment with fertility clinic on the 27th of this month. Will look to see a urologist soon as well. From what everyone’s saying, I had a low baseline before going on test as HCG was supposed to keep you at your baseline at the dose I was on.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 27, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Never did any fertility tests, but I'd been nuttin in the wife from day 1 (since we met, for 5years), and she was never on birth control, so pretty safe to say I had nothin but blanks
> 
> 1st daughter
> Stopped test
> ...


Excellent. Wait, 2 grams EW?!?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 28, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Excellent. Wait, 2 grams EW?!?


Yep big fan of high test if I'm running it solo.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Following, as ill be in a similar situation eventually. 
My girlfriend and I do not use any type of protection at all, and ive done a semen analysis to confirm my swimmers are on vacation. 

Ive only had about 10 weeks at a trt dose since september, the rest of the time has been on a blast, and ill be blasting up until my show in october, so close to a year on above trt doses. 

after my show, the plan is to drop to trt for like 6 months to recover, then highly likely coming off to try for a kid. 

This thread will be useful information when that time comes.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 28, 2022)

So second time u ran clomid and HcG while on cycle ?


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Following, as ill be in a similar situation eventually.
> My girlfriend and I do not use any type of protection at all, and ive done a semen analysis to confirm my swimmers are on vacation.
> 
> Ive only had about 10 weeks at a trt dose since september, the rest of the time has been on a blast, and ill be blasting up until my show in october, so close to a year on above trt doses.
> ...


Just remember u don’t have rights to the kid in most states if ur not married


----------



## j2048b (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Following, as ill be in a similar situation eventually.
> My girlfriend and I do not use any type of protection at all, and ive done a semen analysis to confirm my swimmers are on vacation.
> 
> Ive only had about 10 weeks at a trt dose since september, the rest of the time has been on a blast, and ill be blasting up until my show in october, so close to a year on above trt doses.
> ...


My wife and i went on clomid and blamo fucken babies errywhere


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 1, 2022)

j2048b said:


> My wife and i went on clomid and blamo fucken babies errywhere


Awesome !


----------



## Regretfulbill (Nov 21, 2022)

Update: Got the old lady pregnant. I guess dropping the test and PCTing with Nolva did the trick for me.


----------

